# Omfg! burned my eyelashes hah help



## natalieforever (Jan 25, 2007)

omg i burned my eyelashes on a stove lol dont ask! ..anyways they got really short and the tips r kinda brown..will they grow back??!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ms_sunlight (Jan 25, 2007)

Of course they will!

Don't try doing anything to them, you won't help matters. Just let them be. It's been my experience when dying my lashes that all trace of dye has grown out in about a month; you should have your lashes back by then.


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 26, 2007)

They will grow back quickly. My niece had cancer and lost her eyelashes, but they started growing in right after chemo ended and they were full after just a few weeks!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 26, 2007)

Can I please ask how it happened?


----------



## Saja (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, I want to know to....ya got me all curious!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Other than the lost lashes, glad to hear that you're okay.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 26, 2007)

On a stove? Hmmm... LOL

Hope they grow back ok for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 26, 2007)

yes.


----------



## ivette (Jan 26, 2007)

:10:

your lashes will grow back. it'll take a little longer-probably a couple months at least:sadyes:


----------



## Gail Evans (Jan 26, 2007)

Your daughter looks surprised but beautiful.

It'll just take a little time, unfortunately. Until then, try doing your makeup so you emphasise either your lips or your cheeks, and do a more neutral eye (not nothing, just more neutral).

Until then you can always say that you're discovering tribal love-rituals. I heard that there's a tribe somewhere (PNG?), where the husband nibbles the wife's eyelashes off (true!). A sign of affection, apparently. I don't believe they have much of a mascara industry there.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 26, 2007)

yes they will

when i was a little i used to cut the end of my eye lashes and they grow back


----------



## natalieforever (Jan 26, 2007)

hahahahhaha umm okay well i was trying to light a cig..hahaha. wont do that again lol..ill just go to the store and buy a lighter


----------



## Aprill (Jan 26, 2007)

oh ok. I do that all the time


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 26, 2007)

It will grow back and it will be longer. look at it as a good deed. eyelash trimming.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG,that sucks,I hope you get them back fast,and rofl at how you did it. *note to self:never light a cig on a stove*


----------



## Lauren (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh gosh how scary, glad you're okay! And yes they will grow back, I cut mine off once when I was little b/c I thought they were too long lol!


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 26, 2007)

I crack-torched mine off a few weeks ago (my boyfriend is a retard and will turn my lighters up to flame thrower status then leave them on the bedside table with my cigs. its his way of trying to get me to quit i think) and theyre already almost back to normal. But dont wear mascara, it look funky so just go with fakes if you cant stand it


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah They Will My Dad Did That Too. He Was Messing Around With A Grill And It Singed His Eyebrows, Lashes And Arm Fuzz. It Grew Back And Lucky For Your A Girl U Can Can Apply Mascara. Till They Come Back


----------



## hollywoo (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't do it again, Please.


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've done exactly the same! Try putting a little vaseline on the very tips as they will be scorched, that may help them grow back healthier. In the meantime why don't you play with some falsies?


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 28, 2007)

lol Thats really funny, but your not alone. A lot of my friends have done something like that.


----------



## elisha24 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats awful.... They will grow back though. Maybe try some falsies to they do. I don't think I would wear mascara for a week or so still they are a bit healthier.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

I take it you have a gas stove! They'll grow back. Try using either castor oil or Ardell Lash &amp; Brow Growth Accelerator.


----------



## LUVLIFE (Jan 29, 2007)

glad you're ok


----------



## resha_v (Jan 29, 2007)

yep my mom used castor oil on my lashes when i was a child to make them grow long and thicker. but they should grow back on they're own anyways.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

looks like you experienced Murphy's law lol.

i remember a thread involving castor oil. maybe you put the oil with a mascara wand as indicated. apart from that, just wait.


----------



## monniej (Jan 29, 2007)

omg natalie! :10:


----------



## Kathy (Jan 29, 2007)

You might also try a little bit of Vaseline on them too. The thread about Vaseline says it helps with lashes. Can't hurt, right??


----------



## Jazz Pollard (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes they will definitely grow back... Apply vaseline regularly to make them longer and thicker!!!!


----------

